# Frontier SB2176 Snow Blower



## gniesen

Frontier SB2176 front mount snow blower. 

http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US...edia/press_releases/2009/sb2176_10292009.page

Thinking about buying one of these for my John Deere 4320 tractor. Anyone out there have any experience with one?

Thank you,

Greg


----------



## gniesen

I ended up ordering an Erskine 73" front mounted snow blower for my tractor. Same basic design as the Frontier 2176 but $3,200.00 less. Green paint was not worth the difference for me. Besides the Erskine is made in the U.S.A. helping to keep some Americans working.

Greg


----------



## TonyH

what holds the back end up as it goes into the PTO?
Do you have to Fab something so it holds to the rear hitch?


----------

